# My colors are coming out all wrong



## Angelalyn1975 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have just finished designing in photoshop, I went to print and my reds came out yellow. I have printed before from other programs and the colors were spot on....any advice?


----------



## ik1331 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yellow and Magenta make Red.....so maybe Magenta not printing....


----------



## Angelalyn1975 (Jan 10, 2016)

Fixed the issue. After checking the profile, checking possible software issues...the magenta head was clogged. Up and running.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Select the pantone code first


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

I recommend a head cleaning and then a nozzle check before starting any large orders. Also your computer screen may show colors completely differently from your printers output. I recommend building a digital swatch so you can print the reddest red, the brightest yellow, and match it to a physical swatch on black and white scraps. This will help you better predict color output in the future.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

If you ask me you have some problem with the diy or your colour is not being mixed well , re check it and try it again


----------

